# Plateau Boulder Elk Hunt



## jmb (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey all,

My husband is down hunting a limited entry elk hunt in the plateau boulder kaiparowits unit... They saw some bulls the first day but couldn't get a shot and since then they have only seen a bull here or there 500+ yards away going over the skyline. He would have gone and scouted some elk out beforehand, but he just barely found out he was getting this tag 2 weeks ago because someone had surrendered theirs and he couldn't quite make the 4 hour drive to scout beforehand...Anyone know of a good place to look for a bull right now on that unit? Please?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

south out of Loa, Utah... Timber Knoll area and everything to the south, and south east of that location. they might not be on the tippy top of the mountain so much this time of the year so try mid-elevation and lower. Maybe even Jacobs Lake which is south of Timber Knoll. also try out on jackass flats or Pacer Lake which is southwest of timber knoll, and along antimony creek..post updates! I LOVE the boulder..


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I will second Timber Knoll...look in Dark Valley. I would also suggest looking on the east side of the mountain below highway 12. Pull off on some of the overlooks and start glassing....we like to do this just to look at bulls. PM me if he still has difficulty and I might consider giving up a honey hole!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> they might not be on the tippy top of the mountain so much this time of the year so try mid-elevation and lower.


I kind of disagree. Those elk can, and will, be anywhere this time of year including up high. Griffin Top is a pretty popular area, and we've hunted bulls on late hunts up there in the past, in 3 feet of snow. Big herds a-plenty. Try Pollywog, Coyote, head-waters of Antimony Creek...

But low to mid elevation should be good too.

JMB -- WHERE HAVE THEY BEEN HUNTING? If we know that, we could probably help out without having to send them to all corners of the mountain.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

PBH said:


> I kind of disagree. Those elk can, and will, be anywhere this time of year including up high. Griffin Top is a pretty popular area, and we've hunted bulls on late hunts up there in the past, in 3 feet of snow. Big herds a-plenty. Try Pollywog, Coyote, head-waters of Antimony Creek...
> 
> But low to mid elevation should be good too.
> 
> JMB -- WHERE HAVE THEY BEEN HUNTING? If we know that, we could probably help out without having to send them to all corners of the mountain.


I fully agree with you. sorry what I mean to say is that they may not be on top in full force like they are durring the rifle hunt, griffin top is not the tippy top though. Although it is the top of the parker range, but that is lower than the boulder top. thats more off the plateau and my favorite place, infact all that country you just named off is great, but elk do migrate, so its possible to catch them moving lower..gotta love the boulder!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I will be down that way hunting antelope monday. If i see any elk I'll be able to let you know monday evening as I will only have one day to hunt this week.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Pm sent. Got my goat too.


----------

